# Solved: Local Area Connection/Wireless Network Connection Doesn't Have a Valid IP Con



## jojoharv (Sep 7, 2011)

Hello,
Please help! I have been trying to "fix" this issue on my laptop for the past month, on and off. I have been using other sources to access the internet reading up on resolutions on this issue and all kinds of forums. I am knowledgeable, but not able to understand some of the fixes and terms that I have come across. I feel like I've tried everything and still I cannot access the internet on my PC wired or wireless. 

I have a Toshiba Satellite L505-GS5038. I tried to release & renew my ipconig. Please see below for ipconfig.
Please help!!! 

C:\windows\system32>ipconfig/release

Windows IP Configuration

No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection while it has its media disconnected.

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::99c7:7719:23ee:4b4d%11
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.hsd1.nj.comcast.net.:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{94D24E85-E5CD-4F09-9936-AE48393A2683}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

C:\windows\system32>ipconfig/renew

Windows IP Configuration

An error occurred while renewing interface Wireless Network Connection : unable
to contact your DHCP server. Request has timed out.
No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection while it has its media di
sconnected.

C:\windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : jpharvey129-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8191SE Wireless LAN 802.11n PC
I-E NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-B6-B6-B2-68
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::99c7:7719:23ee:4b4d%11(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.75.77(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 301999798
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-1C-7C-75-00-26-6C-3C-42-E0

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-6C-3C-42-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.hsd1.nj.comcast.net.:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{94D24E85-E5CD-4F09-9936-AE48393A2683}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Make sure the ethernet cable is good. Do the ethernet LEDs light on both the PC and router?

Could be a non-Windows firewall or security suite blocking the wireless.

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or 7. *

Start - All Programs - Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## jojoharv (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you for replying! The LEDs on the router are on just fine, but the wireless LED indicator on my laptop is orange, should it be green?

When I tried to reset the ipv6, I received this message, "There's no user specified settings to be reset."

I tried this before following directions from another forum (it could have been this one) and it did not work. I did reboot after resetting ipv4, but still not able to connect to the internet.

I have other computers that are able to access the internet via wireless access, but this Toshiba will not connect.

There was another thread that I read where I disabled some Windows features and temporarily I was able to access the net, but I didn't know how it would affect my PC.

Is there anything else I can try?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The ethernet cable or NIC could be defective. Try another cable, or test this one with another computer.

On the router disable encryption (and make sure MAC Address filtering is disabled) and try to connect wirelessly. If successful re-enable encryption and try to reconnect,.


----------



## jojoharv (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi TerryNet,

I tried the same ethernet cable on the PC that has wireless access and it worked. But, did not work on my Toshiba Laptop.

I looked up the router settings and the MAC Address filtering is disabled. I have a Linksys WRT160N router. I looked under the security tab is the encryption called, "SPI Firewall Protection"?

Thanks!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Usually the encryption is in the wireless section and is called "Encryption" or "Security" mode, and the choices are off, WEP, WPA, etc.


----------



## jojoharv (Sep 7, 2011)

Sorry it took me so long to get back to you...

So, I disabled the encryption and still my wireless does not work. I even bought a USB wireless adapter and disabled the ethernet & wireless connections and the wireless adapter did not work either. Do you think it could be a router issue? All other wireless devices on my network have no issues. 

Please help!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What, if any, non-Windows firewall or security suite do, or did, you have on the machine?


----------



## jojoharv (Sep 7, 2011)

I am using Webroot. About a month before my wireless died on me, I kept getting an alert saying it was out of date. Well, I just renewed it in the winter (Dec-Jan). I tried to update it, but the software just wouldn't update and I kept getting the "webroot essentials is out of date" error from the windows message center. Could that have anything to do with it? Also, I am not completely sure how to disable the anti-virus using Webroot. For others it's a simple right-click on the icon in the "Notification Icon Area" of the taskbar, but unfortunately there was no option there when I tried with Webroot.

I hope this helps and that you're able to help!


----------



## jojoharv (Sep 7, 2011)

Also, we have a new main PC in the house. When I try to rejoin the wireless network, it asks me to join a HomeGroup for a home network. We got this new PC after the wireless issue...could the HomeGroup be an issue?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> the software just wouldn't update and I kept getting the "webroot essentials is out of date" error from the windows message center. Could that have anything to do with it?


It seems that more and more security suites are blocking networking when they are out of date. Uninstall it and run the Removal Tool.


----------



## jojoharv (Sep 7, 2011)

TerryNet, 
THANK YOU for the suggestion! I uninstalled the Webroot and VOILA! I was able to access the internet! I ran the necessary updates and then reinstalled the software and was able to update Webroot!

Thanks again! I feel relieved knowing that it was just a software issue and not a hardware issue.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome. 

You can mark this solved using the







button at the upper left of the page.


----------

